# Chile Relleno Casserole...help!



## Constance (Jun 1, 2005)

My cousin, who lives in New Mexico, talks about his wife's chile relllenos. Her recipe looks laborious and very fattening, but I found this one on the web, and wonder what you all think of it. The amounts and method weren't very clear, but here is what I got out of it. I'd appreciate some input from you all before I try it out. C'mon, some of you pepper heads surely know more about this than I.

Chile Relleno Casserole
Serves: 10

Ingredients:
1 tb All purpose flour
4 Eggs, beaten
8 oz Monterey jack, grated
3 tb+ Chile powder
2 Cloves garlic, minced
1 lb Lean ground beef
13 oz Can tomato sauce
13 oz Can evap. milk
8 oz Sharp cheddar, grated
1 Salt to taste
1 tb+ Cumin
1 Lg onion
20 oz Whole green chiles
1 c Sour cream 
Toppings

Instructions:
Rinse chiles, open flat and remove seeds.
Drain on paper towels.
Brown meat with onion and garlic.
Drain.
Add cumin, 1 tbl chili powder and salt.
Stir.
In a greased 9x13" pan, layer chiles, beef and additional chiles.
Combine cheeses and sprinkle over chiles.
Beat together eggs, milk, flour and sour cream.
Pour over cheese mixture.
To the tomato sauce add 2 tsp cumin and 1-5 tbs chili powder.
Pour over all.
Bake 30-45 min at 350 F.

Serve toppings in seperate bowls and let guests help themselves.

(Note: If preparing ahead of time, do not cover with tomato sauce until time to bake.)


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 1, 2005)

That sounds good!! I'll have to try this out, but, I think I'll use pablano peppers instead.


----------



## Shunka (Jun 1, 2005)

I use the Anaheim or Hatch, NM kind of peppers for my rellenos and my family likes them better. The recipe looks very good!!


----------



## Lugaru (Jun 2, 2005)

I love chiles reyenos... especially with poblanos. That recipy looks... interesting. As it say's, its more of a casserole than stuffed peppers but it's still gotta be great. My favorite "not so fattening" option is the following:

Ground beef (browned)
slices of banana
small bits of mango, peach or both. 
Pine nuts
cinamon, ground clove, ground pepper
raisins

Basically fry this mixture again, let it sit overnight and put it into poblano peppers. It can be served hot or cold. The classic way of serving it though is drenched in cream with pomegranate seeds and toasted almond slices, making the red (pomegranate), green (peppers) and white (cream) of the mexican flag for patriotic events. It's a "fancy" dish but done without all those toppings it's not that hard and tastes great. I'll see if I can hunt down my "official" recipy from last september (I had an independance day party).


----------



## buckytom (Jun 2, 2005)

that looks so good lugaru. interesting combo of spices, fruits and nuts.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 2, 2005)

I live in New Mexico and that recipe seems a bit complicated also its a casserole real chili rellenos in New Mexico are made like those jalapeno poppers and deep fried but with a full size anaheim green chili.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 20, 2006)

I made this tonight. It was very simple to do also.
It has a good flavor to it. I cheated and used the canned whole chiles. I will make this one again with a few changes. To us, there just wasn't enough meat or egg.
Use only one layer of chiles, use more meat and more eggs. There is definately plenty of cheese )


----------



## cristal (Feb 22, 2006)

*I wasn't sure which thread to post this under (this one or the Mexican recipe thread). This is similar to the recipe my aunt uses.*

*Chiles Rellenos*
*INGREDIENTS*

*CHILES **6 Chile Poblanos (Hot) or Italian Peppers (Mild) *
*8 oz Mozzarella or Monterey Jack Cheese Cheese *
*½ Cup Flour *
*1 Cup Vegetable Oil for Frying*

*BATTER*
*3 Eggs Separated*
*3 Tbs Flour*
*1Tbs Water*
*¼ Tsp Salt*

*SAUCE*
*1 Medium Onion Sliced *
*1 Clove Garlic Minced *
*1Tbs Vegetable Oil *
*¼ Tsp Oregano*
*15 oz Can Tomato Sauce*
*¼ Cup **Water*
*¼ Tsp Salt*

*CHILES: Place chiles on hot dry griddle and sear outer skin on all sides. Seal in plastic bag for 10 minutes. Peel seared skin. Make small slit and remove seeds and veins. Cut cheese in chunks to fit and insert in chiles. Coat chiles thoroughly with flour. Heat oil for frying. Prepare batter below.*
 
*BATTER: Separate eggs. Beat whites until soft peaks form. In separate bowl, beat yolks with 1 tbs water, 3 tbs flour and ¼ tsp salt until mixture is thick and creamy. Fold yolk mixture into egg white mixture. Coat chiles evenly with batter and fry in hot oil turning gently until golden brown on all sides. **(TIP: Gently spoon hot oil over top of chile to puff up)*
 
*SAUCE: Fry onion and garlic in oil until transparent. Stir in tomato sauce, water, salt and oregano. Simmer for 15 minutes. Pour over stuffed chiles and serve hot. (Chiles are also good without sauce.)*


----------

